# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  jPasswordField et getPassword()

## v4np13

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit problme avec les lments JPasswordField. Quand je les rcupre, je n'obtiens pas ce qu'on a tap. J'en utilise deux pour que l'utilisateur puisse tre sr d'avoir tap le bon mot de passe mais a ne fonctionne pas.

Par exemple, je tape azerty et azerty et il me retourne [C@126b249 et [C@182f0db. Les deux retours ne sont pas identiques, comment cela se fait-il (cryptage,...)? Et comment puis-je m'assurer qu'ils sont identiques avant de continuer?

J'utilise la mthode getPassword() car getText() est dprci. 

Merci par avance pour votre aide.  ::): 

PS: a me retourne la mme chose que ce soit stock dans un char[] ou dans un String une fois converti avec la mthode toString().
PS2: en continuant les tests, je me suis rendu compte qu'il retournait toujours [C@126b249 et [C@182f0db quelque soit les mots de passe entrs.

----------


## herve91

Attention, getPassword() renvoie un char[] et non une String.

----------


## v4np13

Je sais bien.

Je les stocke dans des char[] que j'affiche, a me donne [C@126b249 et [C@182f0db. Et quand je les convertis en String avec la mthode toString() et que je les raffiche, a me donne toujours [C@126b249 et [C@182f0db.

----------


## v4np13

Je viens de me baser sur  Password Demo by Java Sun.



```

```

Ce qui m'affiche:



> [C@1372a1a [C@ad3ba4 true


Deux rsultats diffrents qui donne quelque chose d'identique.

-> Conversion en String mauvaise:
la mthode toString fait n'importe quoi, il faut utiliser String.valueOf()


```

```

Ce qui donne:



> [C@1372a1a [C@ad3ba4
> azerty azerty


Voila, j'ai rsolu le problme.  ::):

----------

